# Insurance.....where ??



## kickmydog (Jun 25, 2003)

Hello peeps

Having fallen in love with Cem's car at the weekend I'm now looking to "Get me one of those" 

Problem being that I don't seem to be able to get a quote from anyone so I hoping you guys can help me out.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## kickmydog (Jun 25, 2003)

OOOOoooopppppsss sorry just spotted the Insurance section, I guess I'll go take a look


----------



## Muz (Oct 6, 2003)

*Insurance???? whats that??*

i dont think you should get insured!!!!!


----------

